# rcs growth rate



## roval (Nov 12, 2007)

just got 20 rcs. they are all about half inch long with some showing saddles. they are pretty much colorless except for a mild reddish hue on some. how long will it take for them to become more red or reach 3/4 to 1 inch? I've only had them for 2 days and they are in 10 gallon lightly planted tank with 2 ghost shrimps.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

wait about a week...they have lost their color due to stress from shipping. and for growing just feed them... its like asking when your son will be 6ft tall


----------



## notherusr (Jul 21, 2008)

It took mine about 2-3 months, when I first got them, to start breeding. If you already see some saddled, it will probably be about a month or so before you see babies.


----------



## roval (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks for the info. i'm just impatiently waiting for some color in the tank. if i can catch the only remaining mature female in my community tank i will have it join the others for some color.


----------



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

you might want to take the ghost shrimps out. They are very aggressive and will eat your rcs. Trust me


----------



## mfgann (Nov 10, 2010)

Vietguy357 said:


> you might want to take the ghost shrimps out. They are very aggressive and will eat your rcs. Trust me


Oh crud. Time to get out the net.
Wish I'd known that before.


----------



## roval (Nov 12, 2007)

i took out the big berried female but left the smaller male. completely unrelated but i guess there were some baby surviviors from the ghost shrimps in the community tank. i saw a small ghost shrimp tonight, much smaller than any of the 3 or 4 remaining from the original stocking.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

you actually managed to breed ghost shrimps in an aquarium??? when i used to keep ghost shrimp they would carry eggs but since they have a larval stage they never became juvies.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

It depends on what else you have in there. In a tank with no/few predators and lots of plants and hiding spaces they will breed just fine. At least, they breed in one of mine, so it must be possible.


----------



## roval (Nov 12, 2007)

it's not like i had anything to do with it. i bought 4 ghosts for 1 dollar to appease my son who wanted them. 1 died within 2 days and of the remaining 3, 2 were bigger females who regularly berried. i always thought they just were producing live food for my cardinals but the small one i saw was already more than half an inch long.


----------

